# Neues Mitglied seit heute



## jonasfan (9. Juni 2005)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle Mitglieder und Teichfreunde!

Seit heute gehören wir zu eurem interessantem Kreis und freuen uns auf auf viele weitere, informative Beiträge. Damit ihr schon mal was über uns und unseren Teich wisst, möchten wir uns vorstellen:

Wir, d. h. ich und natürlich vorallem auch mein Mann und mein achtjähriger Sohn sind seit vielen Jahren Teichbesitzer. Zuerst hatten etwa 8 Jahre lang nur einen kleinen Teich mit ca. 1000 Liter und ein paar Goldfischen. Aber im letzten Jahr hatten wir leider eine Flossenfäule im Teich und alle Goldfische, sind trotz Medikamentation, Wasserwechsel und schlagmichtotwasweisichnochalles   , leider eingegangen. Außerdem war ein Loch im Folienteich und wir wurden mit Wasser auffüllen nicht mehr fertig. 
Nun haben wir dies heuer im Frühjahr zum Anlass genommen, unseren Teich zu vergrößern. Gesagt - getan.
Seit etwa drei Wochen ist unser neuer Teich nun fertig. Er ist nun ca. 20 m2 groß, etwa 1,40 Meter tief und fasst ca. 10.184 Liter. Wir wissen das so genau, weil wir beim Befüllen auf die Wasseruhr geschaut haben (bei der nächsten Wasserrechnung bekommen ich einen Vogel, da wir etwa zu gleichen Zeit unseren Pool auch mit der selben Menge befüllt haben).

Was soll ich noch sagen, das ist nun erst ein Teich, den unser voriger war eigentlich nur eine große Pfütze (bitte sich deshalb nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen - ist ja nur meine Meinung und natürlich Ansichtssache). Seit einer Woche sind nun auch unsere 5 kleinen Koi und der __ Shubunkin im Teich (die waren während des Umbaus im Pool    natürlich ohne Wasserzusatzmittel, daher auch der Wasserwechsel im Pool. Es ging denen durch ständige Kontrolle auch im Pool nicht schlecht, aber im Teich fühlen sie sich toll. Sie sind ja mittlerweile sehr zutraulich und warten sofort auf Futter sofern man sich dem Teich nähert.
Wir erfreuen uns täglich an unserer Wasserwelt und wir bereuen die viele Arbeit (wir haben alles in Eigenregie per Hand gebuddelt) und die Kosten überhaupt nicht.        

Nun möchte ich mich für meinen langen Beitrag entschuldigen und bedanke mich für die Geduld beim Lesen.

Grüße aus Bayern sendet Margit


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit,

dann möchte ich Dich bei uns als erstes mal Herzlich Willkommen heißen  

Euer Teichprojekt klingt doch ganz interessant.

Vielleicht stellst Du hier oder in Deiner Galerie mal noch ein, zwei Bilder vom Teich rein?! 
Wir sind doch alle super neugierig... was die "Neuen" so gebaut haben 8)

Auf viele neue Beiträge!


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit,

endlich mal wieder jemand aus Bayern.  Langsam werden wir der Übermacht aus dem Westen Herr.  8) 

Also ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns und vielleicht trifft man sich auch mal im allabendlichen Chat.


----------



## Doris (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit
Auch von mir ein 
:h:  :e:  :r: :z:  :l:  :  :c:  :h:  :e:  :s: 
 :w:  :  :l:  :l:  :k:  :  :m:  :m:  :e:  :n: 

Du darfst auch mehr als nur 2 Bilder reinsetzen, denn es gibt sicherlich welche, die noch neugieriger sind als Annett    
Nämlich ICH z.B.  
und wie heisst es so schön, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 

In diesem Sinne: Freu mich schon auf Bilder von eurem Teich und deren Bewohnern


----------



## Thorsten (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit,

natürlich auch von mir ein *Herzliches Willkomen *bei uns...


----------



## Frank (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit,

ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern ebenfalls anschließen und freue mich auf deine Beiträge und Fotos.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch mal: Habt ihr eueren Teich mit "Stadtwasser" befüllt? Uiuiui, das wird teuer. Könnt ihr denn keinen Brunnen spülen? Ich denke das wäre bei der Teichgröße von Vorteil, sollte mal ein Teilwasserwechsel oder so anstehen.  

@ Dr. J.:

Ihr...? Der Übermacht aus dem Westen Herr werden ...? Hahaha, hohoho. Nix da.  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juni 2005)

Also Frank,

mit Dir wird es nochmal ein böses Ende nehmen. Spätestens, wenn die bajuwarisch/fränkische Grossmacht eurer minikleines Bundesländchen überrollt.   :twisted:  8) 

Beachte die Zeichen am Horizont und fang schon mal an die Koffer zu packen.


----------



## Frank (9. Juni 2005)

Dr. J:

Apropos Horizont, und wenn du eines Abends denkst, die Sonne geht schön glutrot unter, dann schaue, und schaue genau, ob sie nicht doch größer ..., rasant schnell größer wird, denn dann ist es nicht die Sonne ...  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 

@ Margit:

wenn du diesen Unsinn ned verstehst, dann schau einfach mal im chat vorbei.


----------



## atzie (9. Juni 2005)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!!!
Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christo (10. Juni 2005)

Ja, und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Ihr seit dann je schon "alte Teichhasen" und habt dann dementsprechend viel Erfahrung.
Ich selbt bin noch *absoluter* Tecihneuling und muss noch seeehr viel lernen - vor allem Geduld!! 

Viele Grüße aus dem Hohen Norden

Christoph


----------



## Silke (10. Juni 2005)

...Hoher Norden...Hahaha : 

Liebe Grüße aus Flensburg
Silke


----------



## Christo (10. Juni 2005)

@Silke,

hey, für die süddeutsche Fraktion leben wir doch schon am Polarkreis! 
Was machen da schon die 100 km bis nach Flensburg!

Liebe spassige "Grüssle"

Christoph


----------



## jonasfan (10. Juni 2005)

*Herzlichen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung*

Herzlichen Dank an alle für die freundliche Begrüßung.   
Gerne habe ich in meiner Gallerie einige Foto´s vom Teichbau zur Verfügung gestellt. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich noch Foto´s vom fertigen Teich einstellen. Leider bin ich noch gar nicht zum Fotografieren des fertigen Teichs gekommen und werde dies morgen nachholen. 

Grüße aus Regensburg von Margit


----------



## rainthanner (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Mitglied seit heute*

Hallo Frau Nachbarin,  

Regensburg ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke.  

Wünsche euch noch viel Freude am neuen Teich. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Mitglied seit heute*

Oh, 

hab`eben erst gesehen, dass der Beitrag schon "Marke Uralt" ist.  

Na ja, egal.


----------

